

Anatomy of a Feature: Push Notification Architecture - khanlou
http://khanlou.com/2014/09/anatomy-of-a-feature-push-notifications/

======
jbrennan
Great article although I think it’s worth mentioning the pattern of checking
the iOS system version for method availability (e.g., `if ([[[UIDevice
currentDevice] systemVersion] floatValue] >= 8.0)`) should be avoided.

I think it’s a better practice to query the object in question if it responds
to the desired selector. This way, if the method ever goes away (in say iOS
10), you won’t send the wrong message to the object/class.

